# Konqueror und CACert

## wanne

Ist eigentlich kein spezielles Gentoo Problem (und tritt bei mir da ich kein Gentoo mit KDE betreibe auch nicht unter Gentoo auf). Aber ihr benutzt, wie viele andere auch Zertifikate von CACert. udn deswegen wollte ich hier mal nachfragen:

Ich benutze eigentlich ganz gerne den Konqueror. Der findet aber Zertifikate von CACert nicht vertrauenswürdig. Das würde ich gerne ändern.

Nur wie? Ich bekomme das seit KDE4 nicht mehr hin. 

Dem Opera und dem Midori bekomme ich es genau so wenig beigebracht.

----------

## SvenFischer

Das cacert und kleopatra ebuild hast Du aber schon installiert, oder? 

USE Flag "x509" gesetzt?

Also bei mir funktioniert es. 

Dann noch der gpg-agent im KDE Autostart nach Anleitung zum Start freigegeben?

----------

## toralf

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> USE Flag "x509" gesetzt?

 *Muß* das sein ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Dann noch der gpg-agent im KDE Autostart nach Anleitung zum Start freigegeben?

  Ich denke nicht das er hierfür benötigt wird?

Aber wenn doch, dann würde ich statt Autostart eher die start/stop Scripte aus dem kdebase-startkde Paket verwenden.

Siehe:

/etc/kde/startup/agent-startup.sh

/etc/kde/shutdown/agent-shutdown.sh

----------

## wanne

Wie gesagt ist kein Gentoo Problem, da ich unter Gentoo kein KDE am laufen habe.

Habe nur hier dachgefragt, weil mir in den Foren der entsprechenden Distro's (Mandriva; Fedora) keiner weiter helfen konnte. Und ich gehofft habe das ihr (da ihr selbst CSCert Zertifikate benutzt und vielleicht ja nicht ausschließlich Gentoo) mir weiter helfen könnt.

Kleopatra läuft, und kann auch eine Verbindung zum gpg-agent herstellen.

In die Kleopatra x509 Zertifikate importieren kann ich zumindest unter Mandriva.

Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter?

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Das cacert und kleopatra ebuild hast Du aber schon installiert, oder?

 

Kann aber auch unter Gentoo kein cacert ebuild finden.

----------

## Apheus

 *wanne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann aber auch unter Gentoo kein cacert ebuild finden.

 

Das ebuild heißt "ca-certificates":

```

[I] app-misc/ca-certificates

     Available versions:  20080514-r2 20080809 20090709

     Installed versions:  20090709(13:02:06 10.10.2009)

     Homepage:            http://packages.debian.org/sid/ca-certificates

     Description:         Common CA Certificates PEM files

```

Ich benutze Firefox, habe obiges ebuild installiert - aber es nützt nichts: Er mag z.B. https://bugs.gentoo.org/ nicht.

----------

